# Calibre Library location?



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Does anyone know where I would find an old calibre library? I had a bunch of books, then downloaded a new version, and cannot find any of my books. I have a new Kindle and want to load the library on it, but cannot find any of them. The current calibre library folder only has the two books that I have downloaded since updating the version. I can't find any of my old books!!!!! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Updating calibre shouldn't change the library address - if you don't change the default when you install. My default library is called Calibre Books - could you do a search on your PC to find one with that name? It might be where your books are. Or you could do a search for files with a particular extension such as .mobi or .azw.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

On my PC, the Calibre Library is located C:\documents and settings\Elk


----------

